
Apple is using MS Visual Studio - mmm_grayons
https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200061987/firmware-engineer?team=HRDWR
======
simonh
I wouldn't be surprised if the standard development environment for low level
ARM work is Windows, with reference device drivers, development and test
tools, IDE utility plugins, etc to assume Windows and VS.

Beyond this role, Apple also develop versions of iTunes, the iCloud client and
such on Windows. They also provide device drivers for Windows as part of Boot
Camp and those will all require in-depth development and test skills and
tooling on Windows.

------
jki275
Visual Studio has been available for OS X for several years, but I believe the
only language it supports is C# with GTK. (ETA I guess there are some other
languages, but not C++/C).

The job listing is for firmware dev, and there are mcu tools that are only
available on Windows unfortunately -- note also that it says in the same
sentence gnu toolchain experience is necessary.

